# Speaker replacement



## trevor_geiger (Nov 29, 2012)

Look up sq thread or something like that xr has a write up of everything you need. 


Just Cruzin'


----------



## Southpaw1456 (Jul 20, 2013)

Sq write up is amazing but way to complex of what I want to do. I'm literally just looking for something where I can remove my stock speaker and put on the new speaker that fits perfect. I'm not looking to spend a g on audio. 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## trevor_geiger (Nov 29, 2012)

Ah okay I see I see lol. Well I'd pm him and see what he could do for you, give that a try. 


Just Cruzin'


----------



## daasian (Feb 5, 2014)

There are no replacement speakers that jyst bolt right in but its honestly not as hard as it seems


----------



## AutumnCruzeRS (Sep 10, 2012)

My pass. front speaker went out on me too. I have the Pioneer system and am wondering what I should do. Just replace the one or upgrade all 4 door speakers.


----------



## tecollins1 (Nov 6, 2011)

If you don't want to add an amp to your set up, you might as well buy cheap paper based speakers from autozone/ pepboys.
They are going to be the most efficient type that can run on the low power from the head unit.

If you buy a more expensive speaker set up you will defiantly lose top level audio sound just because your head unit can't produce enough power.
The head unit produces less than 10 watts rms. Most decent amps will give you 65 watts rms per channel for a decent price.

No matter what you get you will def need new baffles as well 


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

Scosche sagmhr634 speaker adapter . Custom kit factory fit .


----------

